# Announcements in August [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/announcements-in-august-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/announcements-in-august-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>What’s coming in August?


</strong>Some information came today explaining what will be coming from Canon in the month of August. Currently it sounds like 3 different announcement dates for various Canon imaging products.</p>
<p>First up?</p>
<p><strong>Printers</strong>


We’re told that we should see new ImagePROGRAF printers sometime very soon, possibly next week.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot</strong>


New PowerShot cameras at the end of August is almost a given. I am told we’ll get a true replacement to the G12. The G1X was never really meant to replace the lower end cousin. I am also told we’ll see a small camera with an f/1.9 lens. There was no mention of specifications for either camera.</p>
<p>I also expect a new superzoom or two for the PowerShot lineup.</p>
<p><strong>EOS M


</strong>I find this a bit unlikely, but it was also mentioned we’ll see a second EOS-M camera announced in the fall, probably not before Photokina though. It would be the “pro” model.  I’m confident one is coming, I’m just not sure it’s coming that soon.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>A new wide angle zoom lens


</strong>A new wide angle zoom for EF should be announced before Photokina in September. Could it be the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-ef-14-24-f2-8l-cr2/" target="_blank">long awaited EF 14-24</a>?</p>
<p><strong>EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x


</strong>There are tons of these lenses in London currently, I expect an announcement this fall and pretty fast availability.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2012)

Since I bought a 16-35mm L last week, the new lens will almost certainly appear.
I'd like to see a G12 replacement with 1" sensor, but thats unlikely, since the price would jump to that of the RS100 / G1X.
I've been waiting for something that would be a significant advance over my G11, and still be usable with my large fingers. A 3 inch touch screen would be a big benefit for me. I tried a T4i the other day, and I can operate the touch screen much better than the tiny controls.


----------



## mathino (Aug 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since I bought a 16-35mm L last week, the new lens will almost certainly appear.



I wouldnt be mad about it if I were you. Even IF there will be announcement for 14-24 f/2.8 L I doubt it will be availabe right away. Maybe next year, maybe even next august. We have learned that lesson with super teles and 1D-X. 24-70 f/2.8 L II availability has been pushed too, couple of times.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 2, 2012)

Look forward for new 14-24. The current 16-35L II is not sharp as Nikon 14-24.


----------



## mathino (Aug 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Look forward for new 14-24. The current 16-35L II is not sharp as Nikon 14-24.



Seeing your gear you would get range 14-200 f/2.8, that sounds really fantastic


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 2, 2012)

So the 14-24 will be my 20/1.8L? The Nikon 14-24 is $2000, so the Canon wil be $2500+.


----------



## sleepnever (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn, where are the 7D/Entry FF cameras? That's what I'm waiting to hear about.


----------



## mathino (Aug 2, 2012)

sleepnever said:


> Damn, where are the 7D/Entry FF cameras? That's what I'm waiting to hear about.



Well, correct me if Im wrong but original post seems to me like: *Announcements in August*.

Plenty of time till 18.-23. September 2012 (Photokina), I guess. Im wainting for info about FF, very patiently :


----------



## squarebox (Aug 3, 2012)

man, I *JUST* picked up a 16-35 yesterday to boot too...


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 3, 2012)

Is the "small camera with an f/1.9 lens." the S100 replacement?


----------



## dstppy (Aug 3, 2012)

Nobody should be beating themselves up over a 16-35mm L purchase; dollars to donuts it's going to be like the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM and be both overly expensive and drive the price of the older model up briefly after announcement.



powershot2012 said:


> Is the "small camera with an f/1.9 lens." the S100 replacement?



I hope not, I just bought one  

Small is relative as well. A g12 is small by some people's standards.

What I want to know is, why no new calculators Canon? ;D


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 3, 2012)

Canon's definition of small typically would be the S100 size camera which is due for replacement the next couple of months. Typically it is announced around this time. Given all the changes in this class, going from a f/2.0 to a f/1.9 would make sense.



dstppy said:


> Nobody should be beating themselves up over a 16-35mm L purchase; dollars to donuts it's going to be like the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM and be both overly expensive and drive the price of the older model up briefly after announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ziggy (Aug 4, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x
> 
> 
> There are tons of these lenses in London currently, I expect an announcement this fall and pretty fast availability.



*Fingers Crossed and starting to cramp now!!!*


----------



## squarebox (Aug 5, 2012)

If i had the money that 200-400 is exactly what I want... Sigh...


----------



## Ricku (Aug 5, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I find this a bit unlikely, but it was also mentioned we’ll see a second EOS-M camera announced in the fall, probably not before Photokina though. It would be the “pro” model. I’m confident one is coming, I’m just not sure it’s coming that soon.


Pro model? Then it better be full frame.


----------



## Calinga (Aug 5, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>I also expect a new superzoom or two for the PowerShot lineup.</p>



My guesstimate:

18 MP
ISO 12800
36x optical/5x digital
3.0" tilt/flip LCD
SDXC
HDR
EVF
AE/AF Lock


----------



## mathino (Aug 5, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I find this a bit unlikely, but it was also mentioned we’ll see a second EOS-M camera announced in the fall, probably not before Photokina though. It would be the “pro” model. I’m confident one is coming, I’m just not sure it’s coming that soon.
> ...



Have you seen EOS M bayonet/mount ? Its just too small to fit FF in.

You would need new (bigger) mount with new lenses for such camera. No way you can directly attach EF lenses to such body without adapter. You need to increase flange distance to DSLR like.

But APS-C sensor is quiet a win compared to other brands. Pro model with bigger body, PASM dial and EVF (could be attachable) could be a good seller. Such body with 22 f/2 pancake and some sort of wide angle lens (something like 11 or 10 mm, for shooting buildings etc) could be a nice travel setup when you dont want to lug around DSLR.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 7, 2012)

How Pro will a M-Pro body be ??? Will it be Pro enough to replace a 7D  Or will it be just another consumer camera with Pro priceing 

Will we see some pro primes announced with the M-Pro body ???


----------

